# MH roof rack



## gpg1963 (Sep 30, 2008)

I would like to have a roof rack on my Peugeot Boxer 1.9 but have no idea where to find one and how to fix it. Any ideas out there? I want to do it myself so as to keep the cost low (DIY).
Regards


----------

